# Will leaves return to newly planted Clump River Birch?



## LifeElevated (May 19, 2014)

Hello, about two weeks ago, I had two clump river birch trees planted by the local nursery. I live in Northern Florida. When they arrived, I noticed that one of the river birches had a severe bald spot at top. I repeatedly asked the planting team if the leaves would return. As you can imagine, I did not want to pay for a half bald tree. However, they reassured me that the leaves would grow back, possibly even within the next few months. The planting team added bone meal and fertilizer along with 4 bags of new dirt to my heavy clay soil upon planting. I was told to water daily for 9 weeks. I still have strong concerns about this one river birch now that it has also dropped some more leaves. See my photos. I have a 4 month guarantee on this tree. Should I be concerned? Will the leaves come back? - Worried homeowner.


----------



## Raintree (May 19, 2014)

First, I need to state that Birches should always be planted while in dormancy. Second, River Birches are one resilient tree. You have a 4mo guarantee (a joke) keep the nursery on notice every month with updates & pics. Losing a leader on the triple should warrant a discount. I would ask the nursery why one third of my tree was defoliated when planted? Guessing wind burn during transport from the fields.


----------



## LifeElevated (May 20, 2014)

Thanks tons Raintree! Update on this. Early this AM, I went over to the nursery with my photos, during planting and then current images. The nursery said they would send someone to come look. Well, I am pleased to note that they will be replacing my tree. I very much appreciate your quick response, for it helped me sound far more knowledgeable talking to management about my concerns! Thanks Raintree!


----------

